# Meet Samson!



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Congrats. It looks like Samson is going to be a good traveler. Get home and settled safely.


----------



## rkj__ (Dec 24, 2017)

So cute!

He looks big for 8.5 weeks too!

Congratulations. 

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## Jessica_ (Jan 31, 2018)

I thought he looked really big too but I’ve never had a male so I thought maybe they are all this big. My female Gigi was about as big as his head at this age


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Wow, That is a HUGE 8.5 week old puppy. Looks closer to 3 months old. Are the parents huge?


----------



## Jessica_ (Jan 31, 2018)

We met the parents when we were there and the dad is 65 pounds but looks bigger. The mom was close to his size.


----------



## Jessica_ (Jan 31, 2018)

He was born nov 30 so I guess he just turned 9 weeks actually


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

You have a darling big boy there - Happy Gotcha Day!


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Aww Sampson is so cute. I just got my boy "Ryn (Ren). He was born Dec.1 so they are about the same age. I just had him to the vet yesterday for a general post buy check up. He weighs 13.9 lbs. Sampson looks a lot bigger than Ren in the photo but you can never really be sure in photos. Congratulations and lets see how our training goes. LOL


----------



## Jessica_ (Jan 31, 2018)

Here he is with Gigi who is a little over 6 months


----------



## Jessica_ (Jan 31, 2018)

Aww haha congrats to you too!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Wow I don't think I realized you had another pup at home already. You are a brave soul! We had Lily and Peeves together as puppies. It was hard and I don't think I would ever volunteer to have two baby dogs at the same time again. I hope you have lots of energy and a really great sense of humor.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Oh wow I didn't realize either that you have another pappy at home.good luck you are raver than I. I think I would be washed out, LOL.


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

Happy gotcha day! Samson sure is a cutie. Hope he does well transitioning to your hope and gets along easily with Gigi. Good lucky with your puppy-filled house!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Samson is very cute, congrats!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Cute puppy! You certainly are going to have a busy puppyhood with two!!!


----------



## Jessica_ (Jan 31, 2018)

Yes haha my mom and my husband think I’m nuts for getting another puppy. I’m having a baby (a human one haha) in 5 months too


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Oh my heavens you are a brave lady, to puppies and a new baby, wow


----------



## Jessica_ (Jan 31, 2018)

Gigi LOVES Samson and he likes her too. They get along good so far and he slept pretty well in his crate last night in our bedroom. Gigi sleeps in bed with us. Samson hasn’t hadn’t any accidents yet and Gigi is fully house broke so she is always loose in the house even when we are gone. She was a really really easy puppy to house break and train. I never went through the biting stage or the chewing stage with her. She has always been good about staying right next to me when we go outside. She was really easy to potty train and has never been one to chew stuff up or get into things. She was really easy to train to walk good on a leash and not jump. She is really polite when guests come over and she has been around a ton of people and other dogs at dog parks and at family gatherings. I take her everywhere with me. I think if she wasn’t as well trained as she is now I wouldn’t have been ready for another one but Gigi is very well behaved so I felt it wasn’t okay to take on a second one.. I’m thinking Samson is going to be quite a bit harder than Gigi though haha. He is already trying to chew our shoes. Oh and Gigi has never barked. Like she just doesn’t ever bark even when she’s outside and I forget to get her back in for a few minutes. She is very quiet. Samson is the opposite and he barks about everything! I really like having dogs with different personalities though which is why I wanted one boy and one girl. I think it’s fun to see the different personalities and sizes and everything when you have one of each gender.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Welcome Samson! What a handsome boy!


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Oh boy!...LOL aah to be young again. I am seeing my age...lol this is much more difficult now but I still enjoy every minute..well almost I could really use a night of uninterrupted sleep but its coming.


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

Wow, yes definitely a bold move with a human baby on the way too. Hope Samson isn't too difficult for you and you get into a routine pretty quickly before baby comes. I'm young and could not imagine raising my spoo with another puppy let alone a baby on the way...but every spoo and owner is different


----------



## JMC3 (Mar 27, 2016)

What a beautiful boy!


----------



## Jessica_ (Jan 31, 2018)

Thanks everyone! Some more pictures from today


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

Have fun, a real cutie, again great name!


----------



## Jessica_ (Jan 31, 2018)

Samson’s first face shave. He looks like a poodle now


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

He’s so cute, both your dogs are cute seeing them romp around together. Good luck.


----------



## Jessica_ (Jan 31, 2018)

He’s such a smart and sweet little guy


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Beautiful photos; I especially like the snow ones.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

So cute, I love the photos. We have been having a ton of rain so it limits out time outdoors. Reno had his face/feet and sanitary done upon purchase. He will start going to groomer on the 21st to learn good habits. What are you feeding? Reno is getting Fromm Gold puppy as that is what the breeder had him on. He is eating 2x a day, plus he gets a topper, spoonful of pro-plan grain free wet. Again this is what he was on. He is doing so well on it I will leave things as they are for now.


----------



## Jessica_ (Jan 31, 2018)

I am feeding victor grain free puppy formula now but I’m thinking about switching to blue buffalo or taste of the wild when this bag starts to get low. Samson was on purina when I got him but I slowly added what I’m feeding now with the purina and now he is totally on victor. Gigi doesn’t like purina very much, she is a picky eater and that’s what she was on when I got her too. Purina. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

